# Swallow Wort



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

A few years ago I began to notice a vine in my front yard landscaping with unusual little pods.. and tiny purple flowers..  I pulled it out, but it kept coming back.. and multiplying.   I've learned this is Swallow Wort and is one of the most nasty invasive characters you can get.   You cannot get to the roots all you can do is pull off the stems... and the roots travel and send up shoots everywhere.. Anyone have it?  Anyone know how to get rid of it?


----------



## Gemma (May 27, 2016)

That's a very invasive plant because of the root system.  The only way to get rid of it is to treat it with Roundup.  Here's a link to read up on the plant and how to kill it off...
https://mnfi.anr.msu.edu/invasive-species/Swallow-wortBCP.pdf


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

Thanks... but it is in my landscaping.. around my ornamental shrubs and my Azaleas.... It's driving me crazy.. I have to go out and pull out new shoots every single day or two ..   I'm afraid roundup will kill all my other plants.. so I guess I have to put up with it.


----------



## Gemma (May 27, 2016)

Can you get to the base of the plant, where you can carefully just pour some Roundup there?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

I'm not sure where the base of the plant is.. or just how many plants there are..  I think the base might be somewhere under one of my evergreens...


----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2016)

Can you get a piece of cardboard and stand it up between that plant and your ornamentals?   Then paint the Roundup on with a brush.  Leave it between them at least until it dries.  The more leaves left on the SW the better the Roundup works.


----------



## Gemma (May 27, 2016)

Oh, I see.  The more they are pulled or mowed, the more the roots spread out.  What a miserable plant that is.  Sounds like what you are doing, will have to suffice.  Because the only way to totally get rid of it is treating it with Roundup continually, until it dies.  And, you can't do that if the Roundup will affect your other shrubs and evergreens.  

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Can you get a piece of cardboard and stand it up between that plant and your ornamentals?   Then paint the Roundup on with a brush.  Leave it between them at least until it dries.  The more leaves left on the SW the better the Roundup works.



That's a thought... I may try that.. I just worry about when it rains and if the roundup would spread..


----------



## Jackie22 (May 27, 2016)

I think Roundup only kills what it touches, it won't spread into the ground.


----------



## Gemma (May 27, 2016)

Here a link to Roundup as to when you can plant, after using it.  
http://www.todayshomeowner.com/when-to-plant-after-using-roundup-glyphosate-weed-killer/

According to the article, Roundup is absorbed through the leaves and works it way down to the roots.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

I might try spraying a bit on each shoot..


----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2016)

If you spray make sure the sprayer is _not_ set on fine mist.  That stuff will drift through the air.  Ask me how I know.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 27, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> If you spray make sure the sprayer is _not_ set on fine mist.  That stuff will drift through the air.  Ask me how I know.



....or run over an area you just sprayed with a riding mower, you'll have dead tracks in the yard for months......I could write a book on 'my mistakes in the yard.'


----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> .... you'll have dead tracks in the yard for months...'



Oh yes.  I've had brown footprints in the yard also.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 27, 2016)

Yikes...  I think I need to keep that crap away from my landscaping plants...  I guess I just have to go out once a week and pull up the SW shoots...  I can keep it under control that way I suppose.


----------

